# Mendota Mig 32 Insert



## MSmith66 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking for a manual for a Mendota Mig 32.  Can't find one on Mendota website

Thank you.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 25, 2009)

Probably your last resort will be to give Mendota a call or try several Mendota Dealers.
 Good Luck!
John


----------



## MSmith66 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tried dealers. older model no good. Can't call Mendota

Thanks


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 26, 2009)

msmith66 said:
			
		

> Tried dealers. older model no good. Can't call Mendota
> 
> Thanks



 Here is a e-mail address,service@mendotahearth.com, they also have a toll free fax number and their mailing address on their website. I am sure you have been their.
 It's really something when a big company like Mendota or any others out their, don't list a contact phone number.
 I guess they want everything to go through their dealers,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

John


----------

